# A very Colourful Set



## DigitalRev (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## Frequency (Dec 31, 2010)

Simply Simply Outstanding shots

Hats Off

Regards


----------



## uhohsarah (Jan 4, 2011)

The colors are so vibrant and the photos are so crisp! I love them.


----------



## iamsneaky13 (Jan 4, 2011)

shot 2 is a real winner to me! it seems like seven is a little dark, but i will say that it draws your eyes toward the bee.  This is a fantastic set with amazing focus and color, but i would like to point out that all of the shots are taken from above the insects, some more visually interesting photos can be taken if you get down to the same level as the insect.


----------



## Seekwence (Jan 4, 2011)

Love #7


----------



## Undo (Jan 5, 2011)

Wow, stunning photos. Great job!


----------



## sydneykimi (Jan 5, 2011)

Composition is A+
What gear were you using for these bee shots?


----------



## DigitalRev (Jan 5, 2011)

sydneykimi said:


> Composition is A+
> What gear were you using for these bee shots?



Nikon AF-S 105mm f/2.8G IF-ED VR Micro Nikkor, taken on a Nikon D90.


----------



## mjhoward (Jan 5, 2011)

DigitalRev said:


> sydneykimi said:
> 
> 
> > Composition is A+
> ...



Would you mind sharing what your working distance was for these shots... How close was the end of the lens to the subject?


----------



## DigitalRev (Jan 5, 2011)

You can actually see the actual photo taking in actions at NIKON AF-S 105MM F/2.8G IF-ED VR MICRO HANDS-ON REVIEW

Actually, the pictures were taken a while back with our Pink D90!


----------



## aferdatruth (Jan 22, 2011)

aaaahhh... so much pruple... pic look really good tho


----------

